# MEZZO/CONTRALTO TOURNAMENT (Semifinal 1): Anday vs Stignani



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Rosette Anday, Hungary, 1899-1977 (defeated Onegin 7-4, Ludwig 14-2)

https://www.talkclassical.com/71057-mezzo-contralto-tournament-round.html

https://www.talkclassical.com/71310-mezzo-contralto-tournament-quarterfinal.html






Ebe Stignani, Italy, 1903-1964 (defeated Verrett 12-7, Parsi-Pettinella 8-7)

https://www.talkclassical.com/71037-mezzo-contralto-tournament-round.html

https://www.talkclassical.com/71288-mezzo-contralto-tournament-quarterfinal.html






'Habanera' from Bizet's _Carmen_.

Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

Not the first two singers I would think of in this aria, and not the first aria I would think of for these two singers. Yet, if it were either of those possibilities it would be less interesting, because I listen to the first singers I would think of for this aria all the time and the first two arias for these singers all the time too and hence have no real need to compare them that way. I've felt that way about many of the tournaments: what makes them more interesting than a highlights reel is that you end up with some odd matchups and choices and that forces you to really listen and learn something and try expand your tastes. Anyway, I went with Anday because even though both were obviously not in the original language, Anday actually sounded more natural singing it in German than Stignani did singing in Italian, which was rather surprising. Both have great voices, but Anday's is slightly smoother, which I appreciate. Neither had me longing to call in a soprano.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Having become practically immune to the charms of this music, I probably shouldn't complain that these performances failed to charm me. The problem, if it is one, is not merely language; despite being a romance language, I find Italian somewhat less ingratiating here than German, which is itself sufficiently uningratiating - interesting, since I also find Italian translations of Wagner less pleasing than French ones. Well, whatever. I don't like these voices in the role of Carmen. They both sound like stout middle-aged ladies. But Anday seems a little less aggressive and a tad more playful (admirable given her imperious Erda of the other day), so I choose her. I just know that Stignani would nag me until I had a third helping of lasagna.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Neither of these ladies sounds much like a Carmen to me. Neither is sexy and Stignani is downright hectoring. Anday is lighter and slightly more playful, though hardly ideal so I'll opt for her, but where is Supervia when you need her?

_Pace_ Vivalagentenuova, I can also think of quite a few sopranos I'd prefer - Leontyne Price, Callas, De Los Angeles, Maria Ewing, Migenes-Johnson and Gheorghiu to name but a few.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Neither is my idea of a great Carmen. There are many others more appealing than these two. But being this is what I am stuck with I will choose Stignani because she, at least, gave it some emotion and didn't sound like she was singing from the phone book.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Eh, not exactly my idea on how this piece should be performed, but, quite surprisingly for myself, I'm voting for German-language Anday performance. At least she sounds more playful and coquettish and stuff  Other than that, Tsaras' list of singers would suit me better, thank you.


----------

